# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify and guess the Ethnicity.

## LABERIA



----------


## Nik

Alpine, Tosk look. Could be Greek from Epirus (for obvious reasons). 

I see the pictures are not in Albania, but I find it hard to picture her anywhere else besides maybe Romania and quite a rare case in Southern Ukraine.

Edit: If it wasn't for the very round features, I'd have included Montenegro or surrounding areas due to her eyes. But the lack of a longer face and nose and possibly height (she looks stocky) I refrained from including it as a possibility.

----------


## Carlos

Dorio/Illiryan, Visigoth,Tracyan,

----------


## td120

When I saw the first photo her eyes reminded me of...Michelle Hunziker (!)
I would have said Western Balkans generally but then I figured out who she was (congratulations!). Lips and smile are her grandmother's M.

----------


## LABERIA

Other classifications?

----------


## Duarte

> Other classifications?


Maybe one of these nacionalities:
1. Albanian
2. Kosovar
3. Montenegrin
4. Macedonian
5. Bosnian

----------


## Angela

She looks Greek to me. 

Great hair lightening. You can barely see the dark roots.

----------


## Carlos

I correct. I agree. Greek

----------


## Angela

Ariadne Stassinopoulus Huffington



She was so much more attractive with her natural hair coloring, and nose, for that matter, and without the teased, hair sprayed hair. I don't get it.


Ivana Trump went for this hideous look too.


Gosh, the more natural the better in my opinion, and nine times out of ten you look best when you stick close to your natural coloring. 

Sorry, rather off topic, but Arianna was the face that popped into my mind when I saw the OP. That's why I thought she might be Greek.

----------


## Salento

For a fraction of a second I saw Fabio Capello next to her, but not really. or is it?

----------


## LABERIA

> I correct. I agree. Greek


And to which group of Greeks is she similar:
Mainland Greeks?
Islanders?
Or Anatolian Greeks?

----------


## Salento

Czech 
Ivanka  :Thinking:  Ivana!  :Grin:

----------


## LABERIA

> Ariadne Stassinopoulus Huffington
> 
> 
> 
> She was so much more attractive with her natural hair coloring, and nose, for that matter, and without the teased, hair sprayed hair. I don't get it.
> 
> 
> Ivana Trump went for this hideous look too.
> 
> ...


If i am not wrong, the ending opulli in original Albanian form on the surnames or in the Greek form opoulus indicate persons with Arvanite ancestry. We have an Arvanite member here and he can clarify better this issue.

----------


## Yetos

> If i am not wrong, the ending opulli in original Albanian form on the surnames or in the Greek form opoulus indicate persons with Arvanite ancestry. We have an Arvanite member here and he can clarify better this issue.


so Papadopulos-li is Albanian name?

----------


## Carlos

> And to which group of Greeks is she similar:
> Mainland Greeks?
> Islanders?
> Or Anatolian Greeks?


Islanders, no. I think Anatolia. Here with a look that would be closer to how she is. He looks a little older, maybe because he is a more mature person than the age that corresponds to him, because of the result of my psycho-art.

----------


## Nik

> Islanders, no. I think Cappadocia.


Lol 

The only Greeks or should I say "Greeks" that resemble her are North-West Greeks and "Greeks" from regions where Arvanites settled, without excluding many Vlach groups in Epirus, Thessaly, and Aitolo-Akarnania. 

The real Greek look is far from this Alpine individual here as it's predominantly Mediterranean and have a longer and wider nose, way stronger jaws and way bigger eyes. 

But its understandable that outsiders have more exposure to Greeks than to Tosk Albanias (less than half of Albanians). 

Now Laberia surprise us and tell us she's German :P

----------


## Angela

Gentlemen, it's easy to get fooled by hair color. Please always check the roots. :) Or, get a picture of the person as a teen or very young woman. It happens with Italian women too.

Virna Lisa








Then, obviously, some people look very particularly like their own specific ethnic group. However, other people sort of transcend certain artificial, political borders. People from neighboring populations have some overlap in terms of features. 

There are some Italian women who have that really broad faced look too, and with age it intensifies.

Benedetta Mazza





As for the girl, no, I don't think she looks like an islander or Anatolian Greek even with her natural dark brown or black hair. If Greek, I'd say mainland. Otherwise somewhere else in the Balkans. I do see some Slavic in her. 

I don't know why you're all fighting over her; she doesn't have a beautiful face or anything. Her features are way too unharmonious for that. I guess I'm missing the subplot.

----------


## Yetos

she is probably *Aromanian*,

in some tribes they consider round fat cheeks,
that make 2 'hole marks' when they laugh as top charming mark and beauty and health,
they consider woman as old, when she looses this 'hole marks'
some Aromani tribes have origin in *Alps* and *transAlpine* 
due to the areas were *Roman legion* fought.

----------


## Nik

Why don't we just leave it at her being a typical Alpine and obviously she fits anywhere where the Alpine component is very common, be that in South Albania, North-West Greece, Italy, France, Bulgaria, Romania, South Germany, and so on. 

@Angela, what is Slavic about her?

----------


## Fatherland

> For a fraction of a second I saw Fabio Capello next to her, but not really. or is it?


Not even the slightest.

----------


## Fatherland

Interesting combo, blonde with hazel eyes, clearly a Tosk phenotype.

----------


## Angela

> Interesting combo, blonde with hazel eyes, clearly a Tosk phenotype.


Yeah, just like Sandra Dee. :) She looks SO Albanian. 




Sandra Dee actually looks, and was, of Germanic descent: born Alexandra ZUCK.

If you look at someone and say: oh, broad face, blonde hair (in this case, it's not even blonde, it's bleached), brown eyes, she must be from some specific country, you're often going to be wrong. You have to look at the features. The girl in the original post, wherever she comes from, does NOT look French or Italian, or even German to me, unless maybe somewhere in Eastern Germany. She'd have to be a complete outlier. She looks like a mix of "coarse Mediterranean", Alpine, and Slavic or Northeastern European. Conclusion: somewhere in the Balkans, more south than north Balkans. 

Ivana Trump looks like what she is: Slavic. Arianna Huffington looks like what she is: Greek. Benedetta Mazza is more of an outlier. She could be taken for southern German "maybe", but still looks Northern Italian to me: that's my face shape, my nose precisely, and the size, shape and set of my eyes. The cheekbones are higher, the chin less round, the mouth is very different, and the eyes are blue. Her hair might have been lighter when she was young than mine was: less red. We definitely share ancestral populations present on the Italian mainland, however. 

They all bleach their hair, btw. Pardon me, fellas, but men are so gullible, and not very observant, on the whole, of the details of people's faces. 



I see you don't like Virna Lisi (hair is also bleached). You have no taste, man.

Real moral of the story? Never try to rationally discuss anything with SOME of the Albanian posters who frequent this site and sometimes seem intent only on making some point having to do with their agenda. When someone can downvote a picture of an actress, you're in really weird territory.

----------


## Nik

> Real moral of the story? Never try to rationally discuss anything with Albanians intent on making some point having to do with their agenda. When someone can downvote a picture of an actress, you're in really weird territory.


Since when did this become an anti-Albanian thread again? 

I am Albanian just like many others here and none of us besides Fatherland said that blonde hair and hazel eyes means someone is Albanian. Personally to me blonde hair is more of a curse, it lacks volume (which I find beautiful) and its usually accompanied with almost non-existent eyebrows. 

The girl in OP is not even blonde, we can all see her original hair colour is most likely dark brown. 

Do I consider her to be looking Albanian? Yes, as well as Greek Epirote/Thessalian/Aetolian, or other Alpine Balkanic ethnic group.

----------


## Angela

> Since when did this become an anti-Albanian thread again? 
> 
> I am Albanian just like many others here and none of us besides Fatherland said that blonde hair and hazel eyes means someone is Albanian. Personally to me blonde hair is more of a curse, it lacks volume (which I find beautiful) and its usually accompanied with almost non-existent eyebrows. 
> 
> The girl in OP is not even blonde, we can all see her original hair colour is most likely dark brown. 
> 
> Do I consider her to be looking Albanian? Yes, as well as Greek Epirote/Thessalian/Aetolian, or other Alpine Balkanic ethnic group.


Very sensible of you. We're generally in agreement.

I have no problem with you Nik, or with Albanians in general, but the Albanians who usually do all the posting on this site, like Fatherland and Labreria and others, don't reflect well on the rest of you. 

If I offended you, I'm sorry. 

I'll amend my prior post to read "some" Albanians.

----------


## Fatherland

> Very sensible of you. We're generally in agreement.





> I have no problem with you Nik, or with Albanians in general, but the Albanians who usually do all the posting on this site, like Fatherland and Labreria and others, don't reflect well on the rest of you. 
> 
> If I offended you, I'm sorry. 
> 
> I'll amend my prior post to read "some" Albanians.


What did I do??? You can clearly see I mentioned she's clearly more of a Tosk *phenotype*, rather than Gheg. Ghegs have sharper and more angular features. 

Pigmentation & haircolor has nothing to do with this discussion and she's obviously dyed blonde.

I just said what I think. Freedom of speech.

If your aim here is to ban me, then go ahead, I am done with this.

----------


## LABERIA

> Very sensible of you. We're generally in agreement.
> 
> *I have no problem with you Nik, or with Albanians in general,* but the Albanians who usually do all the posting on this site, like Fatherland and Labreria and others, don't reflect well on the rest of you. 
> 
> If I offended you, I'm sorry. 
> 
> I'll amend my prior post to read "some" Albanians.





> Forget it. *There's no rational, objective debate possible with Albanians on these matters.* Think what you want. Just don't expect the rest of the world to agree.


You have expressed your opinion, now please leave some space for the other people. 
And my nickname is Laberia.

----------


## Carlos

Mystery solved

----------


## LABERIA

> Lol 
> The only Greeks or should I say "Greeks" that resemble her are North-West Greeks and "Greeks" from regions where Arvanites settled, without excluding many Vlach groups in Epirus, Thessaly, and Aitolo-Akarnania. 
> The real Greek look is far from this Alpine individual here as it's predominantly Mediterranean and have a longer and wider nose, way stronger jaws and way bigger eyes. 
> But its understandable that outsiders have more exposure to Greeks than to Tosk Albanias (less than half of Albanians). 
> *Now Laberia surprise us and tell us she's German* :P


She is Albanian and her name is *Arba Kokalari*. She was born in Tirana, Albania but her family was transferred to Sweden when she was five years old where her father worked as Ambassador of Albania to Sweden and to other Nordic countries.
She had a political career there and was elected in the last election as MEP to represent Sweden. She is the first Albanian ever to be elected in the European Parliament. There were several Albanians who put their candidacy in the last European elections in different states but only she won. Other Albanians have won locally in several countries.
Her father is from Gjirokastër, South Albania. Arba is the niece of one of the most brilliant women of the twentieth century in Albania, *Musine Kokalari*. An intellectual woman, originating from one of the most respected families of Gjirokastra. She was imprisoned and persecuted throughout all her life by the communist dictator Enver Hoxha, himself of Gjirokastër. And that's how life returns, Kokalari's niece goes to the European Parliament while the dictator's nephew ends up in prison as a drug dealer.
It will be really interesting when Albania, Kosova, Northern Macedonia and Montenegro will one day be part of the European Union and send their MEPs to the European Parliament (some of them in these neighboring countries will certainly be ethnic Albanians) and if we add to them others like Arba, because for sure there will be others, this small nation of Albania will have really an important group of Parliamentarians, always in terms of ethnic origine. Seems that we are back in old times, at the times of old empires when Albanians were everywhere and even in important positions,for the pain of the haters.  :Grin:

----------


## Yetos

> She is Albanian and her name is *Arba Kokalari*. She was born in Tirana, Albania but her family was transferred to Sweden when she was five years old where her father worked as Ambassador of Albania to Sweden and to other Nordic countries.
> She had a political career there and was elected in the last election as MEP to represent Sweden. She is the first Albanian ever to be elected in the European Parliament. There were several Albanians who put their candidacy in the last European elections in different states but only she won. Other Albanians have won locally in several countries.
> Her father is from Gjirokastër, South Albania. Arba is the niece of one of the most brilliant women of the twentieth century in Albania, *Musine Kokalari*. An intellectual woman, originating from one of the most respected families of Gjirokastra. She was imprisoned and persecuted throughout all her life by the communist dictator Enver Hoxha, himself of Gjirokastër. And that's how life returns, Kokalari's niece goes to the European Parliament while the dictator's nephew ends up in prison as a drug dealer.
> It will be really interesting when Albania, Kosova, Northern Macedonia and Montenegro will one day be part of the European Union and send their MEPs to the European Parliament (some of them in these neighboring countries will certainly be ethnic Albanians) and if we add to them others like Arba, because for sure there will be others, this small nation of Albania will have really an important group of Parliamentarians, always in terms of ethnic origine. Seems that we are back in old times, at the times of old empires when Albanians were everywhere and even in important positions,for the pain of the haters.


I really doupt she is Albanian,
she is clear *Aromanian, a Vlacha,* 
a typical of a tribe of Aromanians of the area, among Slavomakedonia, Albania NW and Central Greece, with expand to rest Balkans,

----------


## Duarte

> Maybe one of these nacionalities:
> 1. Albanian
> 2. Kosovar
> 3. Montenegrin
> 4. Macedonian
> 5. Bosnian





> She is Albanian and her name is *Arba Kokalari*. She was born in Tirana, Albania but her family was transferred to Sweden when she was five years old where her father worked as Ambassador of Albania to Sweden and to other Nordic countries.
> She had a political career there and was elected in the last election as MEP to represent Sweden. She is the first Albanian ever to be elected in the European Parliament. There were several Albanians who put their candidacy in the last European elections in different states but only she won. Other Albanians have won locally in several countries.
> Her father is from Gjirokastër, South Albania. Arba is the niece of one of the most brilliant women of the twentieth century in Albania, *Musine Kokalari*. An intellectual woman, originating from one of the most respected families of Gjirokastra. She was imprisoned and persecuted throughout all her life by the communist dictator Enver Hoxha, himself of Gjirokastër. And that's how life returns, Kokalari's niece goes to the European Parliament while the dictator's nephew ends up in prison as a drug dealer.
> It will be really interesting when Albania, Kosova, Northern Macedonia and Montenegro will one day be part of the European Union and send their MEPs to the European Parliament (some of them in these neighboring countries will certainly be ethnic Albanians) and if we add to them others like Arba, because for sure there will be others, this small nation of Albania will have really an important group of Parliamentarians, always in terms of ethnic origine. Seems that we are back in old times, at the times of old empires when Albanians were everywhere and even in important positions,for the pain of the haters.


WooHoo. I win. That was my first choice.  :Grin: 

We have something in common. Queen Silvia, from Sweden, is the daughter of the Brazilian Alice Soares de Toledo.

The Queen Sílvia Renata Sommerlath was born in Heidelberg, Germany, on December 23, 1943. She is the youngest of three children, the daughter of the German entrepreneur Walther Sommerlath (who became president of the Brazilian subsidiary of metallurgical Uddeholm) and the Brazilian Alice Soares de Toledo.

His maternal grandfather was Artur Floriano de Toledo (1873-1935), a descendant of King Afonso III of Portugal and his mistress, Maria Peres de Enxara.

The Queen has two brothers: Ralf and Walther Sommerlath. His third, Jörg Sommerlath passed away in 2006. The Sommerlath family lived in São Paulo, between 1947 and 1957, where Sílvia studied in the traditional German college Colégio Visconde de Porto Seguro. The family returned to West Germany in 1957. :Good Job:  :Smile:

----------


## Nik

> WooHoo. I win. That was my first choice. 
> 
> We have something in common. Queen Silvia, from Sweden, is the daughter of the Brazilian Alice Soares de Toledo.
> 
> The Queen Sílvia Renata Sommerlath was born in Heidelberg, Germany, on December 23, 1943. She is the youngest of three children, the daughter of the German entrepreneur Walther Sommerlath (who became president of the Brazilian subsidiary of metallurgical Uddeholm) and the Brazilian Alice Soares of Toledo.
> 
> His maternal grandfather was Artur Floriano de Toledo (1873-1935), a descendant of King Afonso III of Portugal and his mistress, Maria Peres de Enxara.
> 
> The Queen has two brothers: Ralf and Walther Sommerlath. His third, Jörg Sommerlath passed away in 2006. The Sommerlath family lived in São Paulo, between 1947 and 1957, where Sílvia studied in the traditional German college Visconde College of Porto Seguro. The family returned to West Germany in 1957.


No bro look closely, you didn't win. Yetos gave the final verdict that she's not Albanian but Vlach. 

Yetos, girls accuse me for tinting my eyelashes because they look too long although everything else is Dinaric. What mysterious ethnic group is associated with such features?

----------


## Salento

> Not even the slightest.


I say he could be Capello’s bastard son.

----------


## Yetos

> No bro look closely, you didn't win. Yetos gave the final verdict that she's not Albanian but Vlach. 
> 
> Yetos, girls accuse me for tinting my eyelashes because they look too long although everything else is Dinaric. What mysterious ethnic group is associated with such features?


just look and carefully my post,

the answer is not to you, but to the certain 'gang',
why? they know very well,

----------


## blevins13

> Yeah, just like Sandra Dee. :) She looks SO Albanian. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra Dee actually looks, and was, of Germanic descent: born Alexandra ZUCK.
> 
> If you look at someone and say: oh, broad face, blonde hair (in this case, it's not even blonde, it's bleached), brown eyes, she must be from some specific country, you're often going to be wrong. You have to look at the features. The girl in the original post, wherever she comes from, does NOT look French or Italian, or even German to me, unless maybe somewhere in Eastern Germany. She'd have to be a complete outlier. She looks like a mix of "coarse Mediterranean", Alpine, and Slavic or Northeastern European. Conclusion: somewhere in the Balkans, more south than north Balkans. 
> 
> ...


Probably I am one of “Some” Albanians, and I am wondering what is meant by “Agenda” in order for me to say if I have one. 
Upfront, I have to say that my agenda is truth and for that I try to rationalize considering all the views. Most of the times Albanians that post here (Laberia and SOME others, including myself) do not refer to our academics because we consider them bias and not independent in their views, but rationalize our “agenda” citing foreign scholars. I hope all the members in this forum could follow the same method of rationalization.




Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## blevins13

> I really doupt she is Albanian,
> she is clear *Aromanian, a Vlacha,* 
> a typical of a tribe of Aromanians of the area, among Slavomakedonia, Albania NW and Central Greece, with expand to rest Balkans,


It seems she is the same family with Communist Dictator Hoxha.


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## LABERIA

> It seems she is the same family with Communist Dictator Hoxha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum


Yes, probably you watched her cousin on TV last night, right?

----------


## blevins13

> Yes, probably you watched her cousin on TV last night, right?


Yes I did I was very surprised from this history.


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Dema

She looks fairly Slavic..

----------


## calf

Boreby and from Germany 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

